# Bought a Mil-Spec for a GI



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I went to a gun show today looking for a gun to give my younger son's buddy (since middle school) who is Special Forces. He should be back from Iraq in another month or so. Both my sons and I wanted to give him something nice as a way to say thank you for his service.

I looked at the GI and some other models that had "made in Brazil" on the frame. I didn't want to give him a gun not made in the USA. I finally got around to a merchant from whom I've bought other guns and saw the Mil-Spec. It just had Geneseo, IL on the frame. I'm not sure how far up the SA line you have to go to get frames from the USA, but this Mil-Spec seems to be all American made. It's NIB, but may have been in inventory for a while.

Anyway, I look forward to giving it away when this young man gets back safely from Iraq.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I hate to inform you it's Brazilian made too. The only standard 1911 I know of currently produced in the United States at a sane price are the Auto Ordnance pistols.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Revolvers right the frames for all Springfields are made in Brazil and put together in Illinois.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I thought the frame may have been Brazilian-made....but at least this one doesn't say it on the frame. :smt1099


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

falshman70- I think he will be to busy enjoying his new gift to care where it was made.:mrgreen:

and that's a nice thing your doing for him :smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Turns out the frame and slide are brought in as rough casting from Brazil and all subsequent machining and assembly is done in IL. The serial # begins with NM which I have been given to understand stands for National Match and means an assembler picked out a frame and slide and did some hand lapping to improve fit. That's what I've been told, anyway.


----------



## crankshop1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

Under the grips will be stamped IMBREL made in Brazil.Nothing wrong with that. You will look far and wide for an all made in the USA 1911. If they exist at all anymore.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

crankshop1000 said:


> Under the grips will be stamped IMBREL made in Brazil.Nothing wrong with that. You will look far and wide for an all made in the USA 1911. If they exist at all anymore.


I am sure the youngman will be thrilled with it and I agree with Crankshop 100%. If a gun is assembled in the US it considered made in the US by ATF. Parts come in from all over the world. I ran into that with a mauser back in the late 70's. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

falshman70 said:


> Turns out the frame and slide are brought in as rough casting from Brazil and all subsequent machining and assembly is done in IL. The serial # begins with NM which I have been given to understand stands for National Match and means an assembler picked out a frame and slide and did some hand lapping to improve fit. That's what I've been told, anyway.


That's the truth of the GI/Mil-Spec Springfield 1911's I was told that by a guy that worked for em some time ago.

That one in my avatar Started out as a Mil-Spec (no reference on the frame about it being made anywhere else either) that I did a few mods to to make it shoot a little better. I love that pistol. It keeps up wit ha to of more pricey 1911's that friends of mine shoot with.


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

I was curious about all of this as well, I just bought my first hand gun, a springfield mil-spec, and it says made in brazil-imbel, 

So can you purchase a springfield mil-spec that is 100% made,handled and assembled in USA? Does this take away from the worth of my weapon? I guess in the end, it is about reliability.


----------

